# Rats in Nottingham



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

RACR has a few rats in that havent found homes still 

We have a lovely male/female pair (neutered male of course  ) and a pair of roan boys and a group of 5 that can be split to pairs or a trio..

Samson and Delilah: delilah is 6 months old and a very assertive girl who had to be removed from cage mates in her home as she would attatck them pretty badly and draw blood.. Due to her not getting on with females she came into rescue with us and I have succesfuly introd her with a neutered buck we have in.. Delilah did try her luck but samson has let her know he isnt a push over and put her in place.. Delilah is a sweet girl but can turn and bite hard.. I have figured this is when you touch her back when stroking her in the cage, but is fine when out the cage and is also a very licky girl.. Samson is a little shy still but has come along way, he is a lovely squishy boy and now so laid back since neutering..










Then we have several of the other males:


















Other boys in group:


















Roan, nice strong markings




































We also have Tom who is alone at the moment due to being agressive towards other rats.. he is booked into be neutered on wednesday:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Anyone wanting to adopt from us will have to be home checked so cages and play areas can be seen... Once approved they lovely ratties are ready to adopt.

If your interested in adopting from us, please pm me or email [email protected] Tel 05602383367 or 07853076856


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck ratties hope you find the homes you deserve soon


----------

